# Little bump on Sonnys belly...?!



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Hiya!
I've just noticed Sonny has a small bump on his belly, above his little peeper! Wasn't there before!! It doesn't hurt him when I mess with it, but I'm freaking out now!! I'm working tomorrow but planning on trying to get a late vet appt to get it looked at!! 

I'm soo worried now!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

How old is he? it might be an umbilical hernia.


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

9 weeks old.. I hadn't noticed it before, but he loves his belly rubs and I just saw it!! He is still himself but I panic as he's my baby!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KittyD said:


> How old is he? it might be an umbilical hernia.


If he's a puppy, that's my first thought too. I'd take home to get checked just in case. My shih tzu had one of those- they fixed it when he got neutered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

It's probably an umbilical hernia, can you press on it gently and see if it goes flat? it's not really life threatening if it's tiny  just watch it, and mention it to your vet when you take him in for his shots ( I assume soon?) if not get it checked soon, just to make sure.. 

Pupluv is right, they usually repair these easily during spay/neuter


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

He had his first injection Friday and we go again next Friday. I can push on it and it goes kind if flat but he squeela when i push it! I may call vet tomorrow just to get it looked at. He's so small and teeny that I worry over every little bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

View attachment 9641



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That definitely looks like a hernia. Have your vet check to make sure its not going to cause problems and then get it repaired when he is neutered. Some hernias can strangulate. Most don't.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like a hernia. BG had one too and they fixed her's during her spay. Have the Vet take a look


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh no!!! I worry!! I'm definitely calling the vet first thing!! My poor baby!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes that's what it is, it does not look very big to me, I've personally seen dogs that had bigger ones.
Get your vet to take a peek and it will probably be fixed when he's neutered.
They don't usually cause pain.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah they usually aren't a problem. Just have the vet check it out and confirm that it should be okay until he is neutered. No need to worry- it doesn't cause pain and usually isn't dangerous or anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Sonny has a vet appt at 6pm tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sonny'sMumma said:


> Sonny has a vet appt at 6pm tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Let us know what they say


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Vet said that its a umbilical hernia. Not to worry too much, just keep an eye his eating and pooping. As if he starts to have nasty poop or not eating and is under the weather, it could be his intestines popping out. They said that when I get him neutered, they can pop it back in if its still bad. But many go back on their own or never grow anymore. So, will be watching lil Sonny-Bean :/ x


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Fabulous news!  they generally look much scarier than they are in reality.


----------

